# وصايا الزوجين فى سر الزيجة



## فراشة مسيحية (2 فبراير 2007)

*وصايا الزوجين فى سر الزيجة
وصايا الزوج 

يجب عليك أيها الابن المبارك، المؤيد بنعمة الروح القدس، 
أن تتسلم زوجتك فى هذه الساعة المباركة بنية خالصة، 
و نفس طاهرة، و قلب سليم. 
و تجتهد فيما يعود لصاحلها. 
و تكون حنوناً عليها. 
و تسرع إلى ما يسر قلبها. 
فأنت اليوم المسئول عنها من بعد والديها. 
و قد تكللتما بالاكليل السمائى و الزيجة الروحانية. 
و حلت عليكما نعمة الله. 
و متى قبلت ما أوصيت به، أخذ الرب بيدك، و أوسع فى رزقك، 
و يرزقك أولاداً مباركين يقر الله بهم عينيك. 
و يمنحك العمر الطويل و العيش الرغد، 
و يحس لك العاقبة فى الدنيا و الآخرة. 

++++++ 

وصايا الزوجة 

و أنت أيتها الإبنة المباركة، العروس السعيدة، 
قد سمعت ما أوصى به زوجك. 
فيجب عليك أن تكرميه و تهابيه، و لا تخالفى رأيه، 
بل زيدى فى طاعته على ما أوصى به أضعافاً. 
فقد صرت اليوم منفردة معه و هو المسئول عنك من بعد والديك. 
فيجب عليك أن تقابليه بالبشاشة و الترحاب ولا تضجرى فى وجهه. 
و لا تضيعى شيئاً من حقوقه عليك. 
و تتقى الله فى سائر أمورك معه. 
لأن الله تعالى أوصاك بالخضوع له و أمرك بطاعته من بعد والديك. 
فكونى معه كما كانت أمنا سارة مطيعة لأبينا إبراهيم، 
و كانت تخاطبه: يا سيدى. 
فنظر الله إلى طاعتها له، و بارك عليها، و أعطاها إسحق بعد الكبر، 
و جعل نسها مثل نجوم السماء، و الرمل الذى على شاطئ البحر. 
فإذا سمعت ما أوصيناك به و اتبعت جميع الأوامر، 
أخذ الرب بيدك و وسع فى رزقك. 
و حلت البركات فى منزلك، و رزقك أولاداً مباركين يقر الله بهم عينيك.*​
*منقووووووووووووول​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 فبراير 2007)

*و الف مبروووووووووووووووووك للعروسين

أنتم السابقون و نحن اللاحقون* :smil12:​


----------



## نادورة (2 فبراير 2007)

حلو قوي 
بس من لة اذنان للسمع فليسمع 
 بجد وصايا حلوة خالص بس للي ينفذ
عقبال الكل وعقبالك يا فراشة وميرسي علي التذكير


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 فبراير 2007)

نادورة;194085 قال:
			
		

> حلو قوي
> بس من لة اذنان للسمع فليسمع
> بجد وصايا حلوة خالص بس للي ينفذ
> عقبال الكل وعقبالك يا فراشة وميرسي علي التذكير



*صح من لة اذنان للسمع فليسمع

شكرآ لك على التعليق الجميل دة

و عقبالك لما تسمعهم من أبونا انت و عروستك:smil12: *


----------



## monlove (3 فبراير 2007)

جميلة جدا 
وربنا يوساعدك وتقدمي موضوعات احسن واحسن


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 فبراير 2007)

monlove قال:


> جميلة جدا
> وربنا يوساعدك وتقدمي موضوعات احسن واحسن



*ميرسى يا عسولة *​


----------



## sunny man (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: وصايا الزوجين فى سر الزيجة*

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الجميل


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: وصايا الزوجين فى سر الزيجة*

شكرآ يا مان

ربنا يباركك


----------



## ميرنا (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: وصايا الزوجين فى سر الزيجة*

*طب ولية الزل ده منا قاعدة فى بيت بابا ومحترمة بلا وجع قلب:a82:*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: وصايا الزوجين فى سر الزيجة*



ميرنا قال:


> *طب ولية الزل ده منا قاعدة فى بيت بابا ومحترمة بلا وجع قلب:a82:*​





أنا عارفة ياختى :a82:​


----------



## ميرنا (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: وصايا الزوجين فى سر الزيجة*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> أنا عارفة ياختى :a82:[/center]


 
*شوفتى اديكى قلتى انى العزوبية افضل :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: وصايا الزوجين فى سر الزيجة*



ميرنا قال:


> *شوفتى اديكى قلتى انى العزوبية افضل :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:*​


 
طبعآ أفضل بكتير

بس لازم اقنع نفسى ان الجواز احسن علشان اقدر اعيش مبسوطة :shutup22:


----------



## ميرنا (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: وصايا الزوجين فى سر الزيجة*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> طبعآ أفضل بكتير
> 
> بس لازم اقنع نفسى ان الجواز احسن علشان اقدر اعيش مبسوطة :shutup22:


*يا عينى ازل فيكى بقى :999:*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: وصايا الزوجين فى سر الزيجة*



ميرنا قال:


> *يا عينى ازل فيكى بقى :999:*​


 
لا بس برضة فية مميزات مش وحشة :mus25:

يعنى الدبلة فى ايدك الشمال تحسى انك كبرتى كدة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





و كمان و انتى فى بيتك تحسى انك سيدة القصر :new8:

و يا سلام بقى لما حد يقلك يا مدام شكلك يبقى تحفة :fun_lol:

بس انا عارفة انى حبيبتك مش هاهون عليكى تذلينى :t23:


----------



## ميرنا (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: وصايا الزوجين فى سر الزيجة*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> لا بس برضة فية مميزات مش وحشة :mus25:
> *ورينى ميزوة واحدة انا فى الهزوبية مش مسئولة من حد ولا حد يقرفنى كل ماجى اخرج والمحاضر دى ولا حما تخلينى انتحر وتخرجنى عن شعورى *
> *ولا طفل يخلى صوتى سجيب اخر الدنيا بس العزوبية مملكة محدش بيحس بيها دى نعمة :t33:*​يعنى الدبلة فى ايدك الشمال تحسى انك كبرتى كدة
> 
> ...


*ثبتى فياا :smil15:*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: وصايا الزوجين فى سر الزيجة*



ميرنا قال:


> *إقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فراشة مسيحية
> 
> 
> ...


 
طاب اقولها اية دى بقى 

بصى هاتتجوزى هاتتجوزى 

ماتحاوليش :act23:


----------



## mrmr120 (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: وصايا الزوجين فى سر الزيجة*

يارب الكل ينفذ وانشاء الله 
نشوف المنتدى كلة فى الموقف دة وواقفين كدة
وابونا بيقول الكلام دة​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: وصايا الزوجين فى سر الزيجة*

يا رب يا مرمر و كلة يفرح و ينبسط​


----------



## النهيسى (1 أغسطس 2008)

وصايا جميله ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷ موضوع حلو خالص÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷
لكن الزوجين ساعتها   ( لا ينصتو ا ) لماذا ,,,,,, ؟؟؟ 
عقلهم بيقى مسيطر عليه ( من اللى هينقطهم باظرف حلوه  كلها فلوس ) ههههههههههههههههههههه 
ر*بنا يباركك صلوا لاجلى[/c*olor]


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 أغسطس 2008)

النهيسى قال:


> وصايا جميله ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷ موضوع حلو خالص÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷
> لكن الزوجين ساعتها ( لا ينصتو ا ) لماذا ,,,,,, ؟؟؟
> عقلهم بيقى مسيطر عليه ( من اللى هينقطهم باظرف حلوه كلها فلوس ) ههههههههههههههههههههه
> ر*بنا يباركك صلوا لاجلى[/c*olor]




ههههههههههههههههههه

و الكاميرات كمان مابتخليكش تركز ولا تسمع حاجة

الف شكر على الرد الجميل
​


----------

